# Newholland ts115a



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

2004 model, 16 speed, 2900 hrs, self leveling loader, fairly nice 37,000$ ???? If we don't change our minds gonna trade the TL100. What y'all think


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Y'all got any green tractors up there? That's the one I'd buy  but I liked my TS110 that I had for a while. What's up with the 100? No loader? Loader but no reverser? 4wd? 100 gettin long in the tooth? 
Not a lot of HP difference is there?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Go for it! Sounds like a good deal.

Ralph


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

No reverser, injector problems, slow hydraulics, clutch problems. Give 25 2 yrs ago dealer giving 24 on trade so I'm gonna let him have it. Never have liked the TL's.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

bluefarmer said:


> 2004 model, 16 speed, 2900 hrs, self leveling loader, fairly nice 37,000$ ???? If we don't change our minds gonna trade the TL100. What y'all think


Sounds like highway robbery.

I'm only supposed to pay $25,000 for 15HP less in size tractor with a powershift.

Dude y'all gettin taken to the woodshed!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> No reverser, injector problems, slow hydraulics, clutch problems. Give 25 2 yrs ago dealer giving 24 on trade so I'm gonna let him have it. Never have liked the TL's.


Ya, might be a good time to unload that one.....no reverser would be reason enuf


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Sounds like highway robbery.
> I'm only supposed to pay $25,000 for 15HP less in size tractor with a powershift.
> 
> Dude y'all gettin taken to the woodshed!!!


What you buying?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

bluefarmer said:


> What you buying?


I don't know, maybe another bigger, heavier kubota. Maybe a 135x, too big for snow plowing. 
Just not finding a lot of cab, powershift, 4WD"s with loaders fro 30k.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I don't know, maybe another bigger, heavier kubota. Maybe a 135x, too big for snow plowing.
> Just not finding a lot of cab, powershift, 4WD"s with loaders fro 30k.


 And if you find a good one maybe you should buy it for you tell anybody about it we're looking for one too. We don't live too far from each other


----------

